# Furylearn.com and the NPPG



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

I joined the NPPG and now I get an email from furylearn.com offering me the "Triple Play" NPS (National Preservation Specialist) Bundle. Is this company legit? I find it weird that I got an email from these guys. From a few emails I have received from other vendors who CC'd a lot of people, does not seem everyone is happy with what is going on with with this and the NPPG. If you have information on this, go ahead and comment. Thanks


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Fury Learning is legit...
Not related to NPPG...
I will leave things at that and allow NPPG people to eloborate on their position...


----------



## Expat (Jan 4, 2013)

PPC said:


> I joined the NPPG and now I get an email from furylearn.com offering me the "Triple Play" NPS (National Preservation Specialist) Bundle. Is this company legit? I find it weird that I got an email from these guys. From a few emails I have received from other vendors who CC'd a lot of people, does not seem everyone is happy with what is going on with with this and the NPPG. If you have information on this, go ahead and comment. Thanks



From our Chairman... FuryLearn.com was started in 2011 and is owned by a guy named Rob Preston. I personally own some of his training material and think that it's a great tool for helping to master many of the fundamentals of property preservation. I liked his material so much that I brought it to the NPPG board of directors and asked them to review it for endorsement. We did review it and then endorsed it. The NPPG doesn't make any money off of FuryLearn.com materials when they sell. Nevertheless, we still acknowledge the material as a legitimate source for training. It's simple: the material is good, so we endorse it. That's all. Rob was a contractor in the P&P and restoration business for 17 years. He suffered an injury on the job (though i'm not sure what it was) and is no longer able to perform field work. He was also the owner of a company called Stable Inc. According to Rob, Stable Inc developed the first mobile application for the P&P industry that allowed direct communications with the office and the field using mobile technology. He also served on the membership committee at NAMFS. I asked him why he developed the training material and he gave me two answers: 1. He spent endless days & nights working in the field and the office satisfying his clients needs. From regionals to nationals. he knew how hard it was to please a client. And trying to get additional work while he was continually being undercut by less qualified contractors. So he developed the initial training manual in 2010. As it turns out, he had a very good response from the industry. 2. See this quote directly from Rob "I spent many days in the freezing cold, winterizing homes when my fingers felt like they were going to fall off. I have walked out of trash outs with nothing that I was wearing that could be saved by a 3 day Clorox Bleach soak. And I have cut lawns that were waist high for little or nothing from my client, just to keep getting more work. I was lucky once and was able to recover a significant amount of money owed to my company by a large national after taking them to court for over a year. I served on the Membership Committee of NAMFS. I started FuryLearn to help individuals in this business to take it back! Not to do it through litigation or mediation but through education....I hope you understand that at this time we have sold nearly 1000 copies of the 1st and 2 printing of the training manual. Not because it is the end all of training manuals, but because the industry is moving like a wave, and the swell of education is starting at the top, with the financial institutions and the insurance companies. For the last 25 years or so it always seems as if the "Boots on the Ground" companies are the ones that get swallowed up by the tsunami. Is it not time to take back the industry? Just asking?"


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Actually I posted Back in November of 2012 an interview article for Foreclosurepedia about Rob Preston's program here and on LinkedIN …
That is how NPPG got involved with Fury Learning....

Below is the post that I made back in November...Hopefully this will clear up any questions anyone has about Mr. Preston's program....



Property Preservation & Mortgage Field Services Training Guide
________________________________________
If you are interested in this publication please PM me for the link...


In 2011 we had a tremendous workload and we needed to increase manpower. Doing what comes natural to most business owners when this happens we ran some ads for help. One respondent stood out above all the others…Seems this gal had written a “how to” book on the Property Preservation Industry and just knew she would be a good fit with our organization. Since I only have an administrative role and anyone working for our company is representing someone else I had to find out why if this gal’s company was so good how come she was not receiving work from any of the clients we had in the area as we were overloaded. Well turns out this gal’s company couldn’t pass a QC inspection and they had been released by every national there is….So for some time I was always skeptical of anyone writing books on the industry. 
In 2012 when Rob Preston announced the release of his first edition of property Preservation & Mortgage Field Services Training Guide, well naturally I was somewhat apprehensive. However, that did not stop me from blasting Rob for having his hand out for a piece of the rapidly shrinking revenue pie of the Property Preservation Industry. Did I ask Mr. Preston how he gathered his information? Did I ask Mr. Preston where his qualifications to write a book came from? Did I ask anything other than “What makes you so special you think you can sell us your drivel and separate us from our monies”???? Embarrassingly no…
Yesterday Rob Preston was gracious enough to overlook my antics from a year ago and allowed me the privilege of an interview on behalf of the National Property Preservation Guild in regards to his second publication for the Property Preservation Industry.
Rob has been in the involved in the industry on many levels since 1995. He brings a plethora of skills from 16 years of experience, learned knowledge and dedicated work with him to the typewriter. Was Rob satisfied with writing a book? Most people would settle for the success that Rob has had as a first time author who took this route out of frustration with the industry. Instead Rob believed that if the working class members, the group of people that we have fondly dubbed “Boots on the Ground”, yes those like you and me that work this industry to put food on the table, Rob believed that in order for some of the issues to be resolved that it would have to come from the Boots on the Ground coming together in a concerted effort via education. With that Rob developed testing, with procedures that one would find when taking any sort of test that was proctored for legitimizing certifications. He further went on to assist a national organization with their testing programs for recruiting new contractors. However, the main reason that Rob has gone to the extents he has is because like many of us Rob feels that the industry is lacking consistency. With the manual combined with testing in a continuing education format perhaps some consistency will come to replace today’s complacency.
So now that we’re all warm and fuzzy let’s talk about the 125 page 2013 edition of the Property Preservation & Mortgage Field Service Training Manual. This year’s addition is now a Paperback and has a condensed 75 page pocket reference manual for those of you who may want to have something in your trucks for that forgetful field supervisor you have…In addition the training manual references several links to “How-to” videos, for example in the section for pool covering the links takes you to the manufacturers web site of the pool cover company and you may view their production for their product, another example is in the rekey section you can click the link and you’ll be whisked to Lowes for their presentation of how to change a lock. Throw in some photographs, blue print style illustrations, diagrams and drawings and the “Newbie” is miles ahead of the game compared to 5 years ago. As now the Newbie has a list of required equipment for the industry, a detailed description and step by step instruction to complete services like winterizations, picking locks, etc. I had to ask about including “picking locks” playing on the side of caution, would this be considered a trade secret? Could this be construed as providing instruction for illegal activity? Rob investigated this prior to placing what some would consider “sensitive” information in his publication. Since this is an educational tool…I’m happy to inform you we are not burglars in training!!!!!
So what makes Rob’s book worth a look-see? I like the fact that not only is the product set up that any of your organizations field supervisors can use it and teach from the manual. Plus the condensed 75 page version handy pocket reference for the vehicles gives your company a little bit of an edge over your counterparts, in addition can give you an edge on the lazy employee as you now can respond you didn’t look in the manual? Combine this with the testing element and you have a way to not only provide continuing education for yourself and your company but you also have a vehicle for keeping your employees or subs current with industry information. 
We all know things change rapidly in the business world. One of the changes I do see happening in our industry is regulation. Folks it is time we come together. Do yourself a favor and give this publication a look-see. As something tells me you may very well be looking at the future of the industry…
For all those whom may think I’m all knowing in this industry…well Rob invited me to take one the industry tests…89%…I’ll be in the library studying if anyone needs me…
__________________
Aladay LLC


----------

